# Bersa Thunder 22?



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

In my never-ending quest to secure a .22LR pistol (having digested both the SR22 as well as the P22), I ran across the Bersa Thunder series and saw it offered a .22LR. I really like the kick-ass look of it (take-off of the PPK) and liked the price point of the gun.

Anyone had experience with a Bersa, especially the Thunder 22? Pros/Cons?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I own one and have gifted two away,,,*

I own one (and the .380) and am extremely happy with it,,,
It's one of the two pistols I start newbies with.










Mine is accurate and very reliable,,,
It eats Federal & Remington bulk with no problem.

Mags are pricey though,,,
The cheapest I've found them for is $37.95.

I have purchased two and gifted them away,,,
Both of the ladies shoot quite often,,,
They have no problems with them.

I own several smaller .22 semi's,,,
The Bersa is my favorite.

It releases my inner James Bond. 

Aarond

.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the Bersa Thunder in both 22 and .380. They are really great handguns, and probably one of the best bang for the buck (pun intended!!). They have been reliable through a few years of pretty regular use.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Excellent testimony. Thank you.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

My Bersa .22 is pre Thunder model and I purchased it new more than twenty years ago. While an older model, it still retains that distinctive PPK look and the magazines interchange with newer models. This pistol has never failed to function properly regardless of what ammunition that has been loaded into it!

Let me repeat that:

This pistol has never failed to function properly regardless of what ammunition that has been loaded into it!


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

I was in the market for a 22, loved the look of the Thunder and almost (so close) bought one. Read alot online and found more bad than good, went with the proven Walther ppq 22.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

DanPop said:


> I was in the market for a 22, loved the look of the Thunder and almost (so close) bought one. Read alot online and found more bad than good, went with the proven Walther ppq 22.


What, pray tell did you "hear" that was negative? I can't say enough about mine. Shoots well and doesn't look like every other .22LR pistol. Takes HV ammo, but that is not necessarily a negative, IMO.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

DanPop said:


> I was in the market for a 22, loved the look of the Thunder and almost (so close) bought one. Read alot online and found more bad than good, went with the proven Walther ppq 22.


I have to disagree with the bad reviews, just from personal experience. Mine has been fail proof since the day I bought it a "few" years ago. It eats whatever I toss down the pipe. I did run mine wet when I first got it which I do with all my new handguns at first. The reason I purchased the Bersa 22 was because I had the Thunder 380, and it was and still is a stout handgun. I have all the "mainstream" brand of handguns as well, but these guns function just as well and they cost me WAAAAY less than most of my others. I'm certainly not knocking my other handguns, just stating that I feel like I really found a couple of bargains in these Bersas that worked out very well for me.

MO


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the old M23 and the new T22. That explains how I feel.


----------

